
Is This a Sandwich? - sea6ear
https://medium.com/@kmikeym/is-this-a-sandwich-50b1317eb3f5
======
roti
And this is a podcast episode (from Sporkful) on the same problem:
[http://www.sporkful.com/what-makes-a-sandwich-a-
sandwich/](http://www.sporkful.com/what-makes-a-sandwich-a-sandwich/)

------
PhantomGremlin
This is the sort of thing that lawyers love to argue over.

E.g. is a tomato a fruit or a vegetable? Think you know the answer? The US
Supreme Court might disagree with you:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nix_v._Hedden](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nix_v._Hedden)

